# The #1 Karate Kick Exercise



## PhotonGuy (Feb 23, 2017)

How's this for a drill? I've yet to try it but it looks quite hard but effective.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2017)

Not a fan of this, but it sounds about right for that way of kicking.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 23, 2017)

That sort of enthusiasm is exhausting.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 23, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Not a fan of this, but it sounds about right for that way of kicking.



You're not a fan of the drill or the person teaching it?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> You're not a fan of the drill or the person teaching it?


Of that method of kicking. Just pick up your heel, point your knee at what you want to kick and you will find that works fine. No reason to do the dog.


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 26, 2017)

I got better kicks by kicking, squatting and jumping. In theory, I don't think static drills would help that much with an explosive movement such as kicking. I was also never a fan of that kind of round kick.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 26, 2017)

Pretty good ad for his gi.  Still not going to buy it though.

On a side note, the guy's just too squirrelly for me.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 26, 2017)

My son does two drills.

First is a skip in low high front roundhouse kick.  Focusing on quickness, snap, and form.

Second is a sidekick drill in which he swings a heavy bag and drills the bag with a sidekick as it swings forward maintaining good form and power.

Usually does these as part of his warm up before class.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2017)

You know how I practice kicking? By kicking.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 26, 2017)

Absolutely best way to improve your kick...is to KICK! A lot...everyday. 
Doesn't take special drills, just know how to perform the fundamentals and do them.
500 kicks a day and in 20 days you will have practiced 10,000 kicks.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 27, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Absolutely best way to improve your kick...is to KICK! A lot...everyday.
> Doesn't take special drills, just know how to perform the fundamentals and do them.
> 500 kicks a day and in 20 days you will have practiced 10,000 kicks.


Ow.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Feb 28, 2017)

Jump on the Bill Wallace kick training train. [emoji23] 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 28, 2017)

From a stretching/exercise perspective it is sound.  Whether it's static or dynamic, it can all be useful.

I'll occasionally 'go high' when stretching or for perhaps a bit of extra cardio.  For actual use, I don't kick above the level of the groin and more typically not above the knee.  In 27 years in uniform (not counting military) I've never actually kicked anyone.  I've knee spiked the crap out of people (literally) but I don't qualify that as a kick.


----------

